# Pleco problem



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

So I'va had two bristlenose plecos for like a month or two now, traded my old common for them, and the male i quite smaller than the female because of age. So i emptied and relaunched the biggest of my 2 tanks, the 16gal, so i wanted to make it planted and got some broadleaved plants that don't need serious lighting (because i don't have any) and some HC too (dwarf baby tears)
Originally i was planning to plant the HC in the 10gal but I got excited and forgot about the plecos, planting the HC in the 16. So I am asking, is there any solution for the HC to remain in the 16 and not get torn up by the plecos? Could I put the plecos in my 10gal? I am planning on buying a bigger, like 30gal, tank in september or october and doing some SA cichlids in it like rams (I already have angels) and i was wondering if I could let them live in the 10gal until the time i set up the bigger tank in autumn... Notice I also have plants in my 10gal, but only some cabombas (_cabomba caroliniana_) that have rooted in well and no foreground plants like HC that could be in the way of the plecos. Both of my BNs are still quite small, male on about 1.5 inches and female like 3 inches long...


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes, you could put them in with the rams...BN's need at least 20gal of living space. Just feed the rams enough and they won't bother the plecos.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i currently have about 400 or so bushynose plecos....all of ther tanks they are in have plants..java ferns,anubias,corkscrew val and a couple of other types...the plecos don't bother them at all except to keep them clean and free of algae and such..
your palnts should be fine with them...


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

Pleco said:


> Yes, you could put them in with the rams...BN's need at least 20gal of living space. Just feed the rams enough and they won't bother the plecos.


Sorry if I was unclear, but I don't have the big tank with the rams, I only said I'm planning on getting it in September or October, and then put the plecos in there. My question was, could I, since they are still quite small, keep them in my 10gal until i get the bigger one? Because as I said, I planted HC in the 16gal in which they previously were, and I'm worried they might tear it apart.

And loha, I know they would be ok with the cabombas and not ter them apart, but are you saying they will be ok with the HC too? Because I've had my old common pleco (which I now don't have as I said I traded it for the 2 BNs) tear a pot of HC and that made me wonder...

Also, I have my peppered Cory. This I suspect will not have any problem with any of the plants as ive heard it's not the destructive force plecos are... Although, would it be ok if I added some shrimp to the 16gal with the Cory and the angels?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they should be fine with the HC..no shrimps with the cories or angels..


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

ok, so i will be introducing the plecos today then. 
aww i so wanted shrimp, bummer...


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

I kept my BN in my 10 gal for a time. BN's wont bother the plants unless they're really hungry....


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

In regards to your rams- wait. It is not their size that will do you in, it is their territoriality. They need space so that they each have their own territories, and that cannot be created in a 10 gallon tank. It would be iffy in a 16 gallon tank. The 30 should be fine. Just be patient, or get your 30 early LOL.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

haha that's what I was planning, to get the 30gal and put them in there, no chance of putting them in an 10gal! I'm sure the rams do have their special demands like the one you mentioned, I haven't researched yet though anything on SA cichlids other than angels, cause this project is still far in the horizon. So the rams are only a possibility and not a definite choice.

I introduced the plecos and the angels in the main tank, the 16gal, yesterday night (they were temporarily in buckets for the renovation of the tank) with the lights off, and everything looks fine. 2 of the 4 HC patches are not looking good though, but it's not the plecos, if it were the plecos the plants would be torn up, my HC is just a bit brownish. Also, the water is still a bit cloudy, maybe because of a bacteria bloom, maybe because of the soil I used for substrate under the gravel, who knows, but it has cleared up a lot since when I first put water in the tank.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Uh oh! I wish I would have seen this thread earlier bud. I would have told you not to add the pleco's in with the HC. Its not that they will eat the plants but rather the delicate nature of HC. The plant really struggles to take root and establish itself. Even baby BN can disturb them and uproot them. I find this to be a PIA because planting those little buggers is not exactly easy and much harder to do after the tank is filled with water. Keep an eye on them and look for floating bunches. This is why I always opt for oto's instead. They are much gentler and are very hard workers.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Im not sure where you got you HC but almost all HC is grown emerged. So when you introduce them into a submerged habitat there is always a little die off before the plant establishes itself. If it does not start taking off in a few weeks you might want to look into some better lighting and dosing Excel. Good luck! HC is awesome when you finally get it to grown in.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

Well the HC is indeed rotting a bit but 1 of the 2 previously rotting patches seems to have stabilized. Since I don't want to go get new livestock and give my BNs back, we'll see how it goes. 
I have not seen more than 2 floating teeny tiny bunches, I hope I don't see more... and I dont think my HC was grown emerged because it had no flowers. Or it was in the LFS for quite some time before I got it. Anyway, thanks for your advice. I had tried to plant HC in an already filled up tan, my 10gal, and it didn't go well, so I planted my 16gal With the substrate only a bit wet. It was difficult even then though, I see your point.
Yeah I figured my lighting isn't exactly good and next time I go to the LFS I am going to be getting lights and some Excel additives. I have a DIY CO2 system that works quite well but have not changed the yeast etc. as I should do so it's not producing bubbles right now. I'm gonna go over the process once I find some time.
You are totally right about the awe HC has once it establishes and spreads. That's why I got addicted to it in the first place. I saw all those beautiful tank pictures with complete carpets and I was all like "hey, I want this too" lol. Anyway thanks a lot


----------

